# Am I still a doormat?



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I needed a new thread, since I really don't feel I am reconciling. I am back to square one and getting along with Hubby as the father of our sons, and a paying tenant in my house. I don't even know if he is my friend, since he continues to bully me and make me cry. I have been suffering depression, and other physical pain for months and years, and he still neglects to help me watch the kids and make my life easier.

Last night, he picked a fight, and wants to have more online affairs with international girls. This is after I told him our son had a huge emotional meltdown at school, and I told him he needs intervention. This is also after the major decision to refinance our house to a 15 year fixed. These are big investments in our futre, and all he is thinking about is how he can get involved with other people.

Worse than this, I can't even tell him how I feel, becasue I have been doing that for the last 4 years years, and he refuses to change.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Hubby reminded me again that I hate his daughter, and don't want her to go to college. After all the crap he put me through, he still reads me all wrong. I do not have the power or control to forbid his daughter from doing anything. The divorce plan had absolutely nothing to do with her, and everything to do with how inconsiderate and selfish Hubby is. Monday is another therapy session, and Hubby is sick of going because we actually talk about problems rather than speak positively about our marriage. Our sons are so precious, and he just takes them for granted. They require just as much love and attention than his adult daughter. I need a sign to tell me that I am doing the right thing, staying for the kids is the best I can do now. My head is clearing up, but my body has grown weaker. I need a safe and rewarding place to think and write. Unfortunately this site isn't it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sounds to me like he has fixed false beliefs, or what is called delusions.


----------

